# Put a name to this piece, someone?



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello.

I'd like to know the name of the piece of music that is played at the beginning of this video?

I wonder if anyone here might be able to recognise it?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't know for a fact, but sounds much like one of scores of concerti Vivaldi wrote for violin and strings. (Although violin bows were not nearly that long back then.)


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I was curious too. Found this:

All music written and arranged by John Corigliano. The first piece which was played by the orphans is a Baroque variation of the red violin’s theme. The audition for Monsieur Poussin is a variation of Bach’s violin concertos with the red violin’s theme infused throughout. The last piece which Kaspar was practicing so diligently, is another variation from The Red Violin Caprices, the first variation on the sheet music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very thorough resurge hope O.P reads it.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the soundtrack album; it's all credited to John Corigliano. The piece at the start of the video above is simply titled "The Monastery".


----------

